# IBS Physciatrist



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello, everyone new here. been with IBS since childhood. I'm taking low doses of lexapro which is helping but also havin panic/anxiety attacks that are horrible! would like to know if anyone can recommend a Dr (physciatrist) in New York Long Island area?


----------

